

Ask HN: are there any "must read" product management books? - ambertch

I'm looking to get some fresh ideas to improve our product lifecycle.<p>A quick Amazon search turns up a lots of stuff, but I'm not sure which books are for us - in particular, even if the book is very good I am not sure if it is targeted towards say enterprise vs. an small, everyone-wears-multiple-hats agile team.<p>With software development you've got "must reads"  like Code Complete that basically are relevant to any programmer regardless of environment, so I wonder if there's analogous tomes for product?
======
mailarchis
You should check out Inspired - How to create products customer love by Marty
Cagan. I found it extremely concise and useful.

[http://www.amazon.com/Inspired-Create-Products-Customers-
Lov...](http://www.amazon.com/Inspired-Create-Products-Customers-
Love/dp/0981690408/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1294301344&sr=8-1)

------
mathgladiator
I think the book Managing Humans is a wonderful book on management.

<http://www.managinghumans.com/>

~~~
klbarry
The website is great, really simple and original.

------
brudgers
_Augustine's Laws_

Like the mythical man month, only not mythical.

[http://www.amazon.com/Augustines-Chairman-Lockheed-
Corporati...](http://www.amazon.com/Augustines-Chairman-Lockheed-Corporation-
Augustine/dp/1563472406)

------
pdelgallego
A classic book is "The mythical man of the month", It was published in 1975,
but its worth reading.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mythical_Man-Month>

~~~
benkant
It's "The Mythical Man-Month".

Which makes sense given the content of the book.

------
trequartista
See: [http://www.quora.com/Product-Management/What-are-the-best-
bo...](http://www.quora.com/Product-Management/What-are-the-best-books-for-
Product-Managers)?

------
jmenu
steve blank's Four Steps to the Epiphany. Steve also has a list of books on
his website, steveblank.com/books-for-startups.

------
sachitgupta
Making Things Happen by Scott Berkun.

